# How to handle svn checkout tree conflict?



## Ed_Flecko (Jul 24, 2015)

I've installed FreeBSD 10.1, and I've issued this command:

`svnlite co svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/ /usr/ports`

I'm getting a conflict message:


```
Checked out revision 392828.
Tree conflict on 'usr/ports/.arcconfig'
   > local file unversioned, incoming file add upon update
Select: (r) mark resolved, (p) postpone, (q) quit resolution, (h) help:
```

I don't know what I should do???

Ed


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 24, 2015)

First delete the entire /usr/ports directory.


----------



## Ed_Flecko (Jul 24, 2015)

O.K., thank you. 

Is that what most people do before checking out?

Ed


----------



## kpa (Jul 24, 2015)

The directory should be empty before doing the checkout. SVN is a version/revision control system and any extra files it doesn't recognize are treated as conflicting because they don't exist in the master copy.


----------

